
Young men like watching eSports more than traditional sports - kuusisto
http://www.businessinsider.com/nfl-ratings-drop-study-young-men-watch-esports-more-than-traditional-sports-2017-9
======
quuquuquu
And who could blame them? Most of us are not very good athletes and don't have
as many neighborhood friends around to play sports with anymore.

If we want to live vicariously through someone on the screen, we share a lot
more in common today with someone playing a video game than someone playing a
sport.

Plus, esports are probably dafer than football, at least.

